# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Những vụ án oái oăm vì... cô hàng xóm

## thienho

*Những vụ án oái oăm vì... cô hàng xóm**Chính bàn tay của những cô hàng xóm đã gây ra những vụ án "độc".*
*Chiêu hất nước nóng "độc" của cô hàng xóm*
Ông Hưng và cô Khánh ở sát nhà nhau, trong một con ngõ nhỏ chật chội ở thành phố Hoa Phượng Đỏ. Hai người vốn đã có “tiền sử” mâu thuẫn nhau trong việc tranh chấp ngõ đi chung. Gia cảnh cô Khánh thuộc diện éo le, chồng mất sớm, kinh tế khó khăn, người thiếu phụ này phải một mình nuôi đàn con nhỏ và mẹ già trên 80 tuổi. Chiều chiều cô Khánh mở hàng bán nước ở đầu ngõ để kiếm sống. Gánh nặng áo cơm khiến người đàn bà này lúc nào cũng tất bật, cáu gắt. Ấy vậy mà ông Hưng là hàng xóm tắt lửa tối đèn có nhau đã chẳng thông cảm lại luôn kiếm cớ “gây sự” khiến cô Khánh càng bực mình. anh nude cua ngoc trinh
Chiều 2-10-2010, giữa ông Hưng và cô Khánh lại xảy ra cãi vã do việc gia đình cô Khánh phơi quần áo ra ngõ chung, làm mất mỹ quan. Ông Hưng đã nhắc nhở nhưng cô Khánh không chịu tiếp thu. Đầu giờ chiều, khi cô Khánh chuẩn bị đồ đạc để dọn hàng nước, ông Hưng lại tiếp tục ra “gây sự”. Lúc này cô Khánh đang cầm phích nước sôi trên tay, chuẩn bị dắt chiếc xe đạp cà tàng ra quán thì ông Hưng đi đằng sau chửi bới, lời lẽ thô tục. Ông hàng xóm còn tụt quần khoe “của quý” để minh họa cho hành động của mình. Quá uất ức, sẵn trong tay phích nước sôi, lập tức cô Khánh hắt thẳng về ông hàng xóm khiến “của quý” ông này suýt bị... luộc chín. phim moi
Do được cấp cứu kịp thời nên ông Hưng chỉ tổn hại 24% sức khỏe. Ông Hưng không yêu cầu bồi thường nhưng đề nghị pháp luật xử lý nghiêm cô hàng xóm. Với hành vi trên, bị cáo Nguyễn Thị Khánh bị hai cấp Tòa án ở Hải Phòng xử phạt 12 tháng tù nhưng cho hưởng án treo về tội “Cố ý gây thương tích”.
*Cô hàng thịt chó thích nói chuyện... bằng dao*
Sở hữu dáng người chuẩn, gương mặt đẹp và ăn mặc khá thời trang nhưng Đỗ Thị Hương (30 tuổi, quê Đan Phượng) lại làm cái nghề mà thiên hạ gọi là “đồ tể”: bán thịt chó chợ huyện. hot boy nổi loạn 
Cạnh phản thịt chó của Hương có một “đồng nghiệp” trùng tên là Trần Thị Hương (53 tuổi). Hai người đàn bà một già, một trẻ cùng bán thịt chó nên hay xảy ra mâu thuẫn. Một sớm đến chợ biết bị bạn hàng chơi xấu, Đỗ Thị Hương tìm đến quán của bà Trần Thị Hương để chửi bới nhưng được mọi người can. Tưởng sự việc dừng lại ở đấy nhưng do con trai bà Hương là Trần Đình Hân thấy mẹ mình bị người đáng tuổi con chửi nên rất tức tối. Lập tức Hân xách dao đến định “hỏi tội” nhưng Đỗ Thị Hương cũng không vừa, vớ luôn con dao bầu trên phản xỉa cho người thanh niên này hai nhát khiến thanh niên này bị tổn hại 16% sức khỏe. gia vang ngay hom nay
TAND huyện Đan Phượng (Hà Nội) xử sơ thẩm tuyên Đỗ Thị Hương 24 tháng tù giam, buộc phải bồi thường cho bị hại 24 triệu đồng. Đến phiên xử phúc thẩm, bị cáo này đã được tuyên giảm xuống thành 24 tháng tù nhưng cho hưởng án treo, bị cáo đã tự nguyện bồi thường thêm cho bị hại 9 triệu đồng. anh nude ngoc trinh
*Suýt thành thái giám vì... ham “hoa lạ”*

_Bị cáo Phan Thị Mỹ Xâm._
Hai năm trước, anh Phan (26 tuổi) đã trao cho cô nữ sinh Phan Thị Mỹ Xâm (21 tuổi) cùng ở xã Mỹ Chánh (huyện Phù Mỹ, tỉnh Bình Định) nụ hôn đầu, với lời hẹn thề sẽ nguyện yêu nhau đến cùng trời cuối đất.
Ngất ngây trong men say tình ái, Xâm đã tự nguyện hiến dâng cho người tình tất cả. Tuy nhiên, vì Xâm còn đang đi học nên tình yêu của đôi trẻ bị hai bên gia đình phản đối kịch liệt. Cha mẹ Xâm không muốn con gái vì chuyện quan hệ với anh Phan mà xao lãng học hành. Mặc dù vậy, Xâm vẫn hết lòng yêu Phan và hy vọng cha mẹ sẽ thông cảm.
Bị gia đình cấm vận và phong tỏa, Phan vừa phải bí mật yêu Xâm, lại vừa tranh thủ đi tìm “hoa lạ”. Kết quả là, Phan đã “cưa” thêm được một cô gái nữa. Với người mới Phan cũng đắm say, quan hệ mặn nồng, thậm chí còn hơn cả với Xâm. Quá uất ức với cách hành xử của người yêu, Xâm đã ngấm ngầm lên kế hoạch trả thù Phan. thay doi gio lam viec
Tối 23-12-2010, một ngày, Xâm chủ động hẹn gặp Phan để tâm sự. Không mảy may nghi ngờ, Phan mừng như bắt được vàng và chọn địa điểm là cánh đồng thôn làm “bãi đáp” quen thuộc của hai người. Anh Phan không biết được rằng, đằng sau thái độ vồn vã, sung sướng của Xâm khi gặp người yêu chính là một âm mưu độc ác. Cô nữ sinh đã mang theo một con dao nhọn kẹp trong cuốn vở học trò khi đến chỗ hẹn với Phan.
Đợi cho chàng người yêu chìm đắm trong âu yếm, không chú ý đề phòng, Xâm đã ra tay rất chính xác và lạnh lùng, cắt phăng “của quý” để trả thù thói trăng hoa. Anh Phan may mắn được cấp cứu thoát khỏi “án” hoạn quan nhưng phải chịu thương tích 16%. Còn cô bồ cũ Phan Thị Mỹ Xâm thì phải bóc lịch 9 tháng tù giam vì tội “Cố ý gây thương tích”. lich thi dau bong da
_(Tên bị hại đã thay đổi)_

----------

